
Statistical Analysis of PIN Numbers (2012) - JamilD
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/september32012/index.html
======
drallison
Interesting data, worth the read.

Of course, it is foolish to expect 4-digit PIN numbers to provide any
significant level of security against a brute-force attack ordered by most
common choices first. Numbers are probably the wrong tokens for PINS since
they have a sequential ordering that is difficult to ignore when making
"random" choices.

